# Penn 704z / 706z New in the Box!!!



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

New USA made 2013 models now taking orders $250 ea. the 706z will be bail less.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

jigmaster said:


> New USA made 2013 models now taking orders $250 ea. the 706z will be bail less.


Now taking orders? Are you in the tackle business or something?


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Penn Release of 704Z and 706Z Reels*

Straight fm the Stripersonline website from Penn! More info on the re-release of the Penn Z series.....same design and same parts as they were made when they stopped production years back. To be clear they are only building 2 models 704Z (with bail) 706Z (bail-less), retail pricing will be $200 for both reels. Cosmetics will be black and gold as pictured, but they are considering adding these reels to the PENN Custom Shop. They are not going to commit to a hard delivery date at this point but will deliver them before the end of the year.




























Rick C.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Good news. Maybe I can now get some replacement parts, like handles.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweeeeet! Less expensive than people thought, but more than what they used to be. Good to see the pancake handle on the 706!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i guess i'll start saving my money!! maybe the next outcast sel they'll have some.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Let's watch the prices drop on eBay now for the old ones. I just bought one on ebay a couple of months ago like new with the box for $220.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

look like the last run of 706's that came out in the early-mid 90's, only thing I see different is the drag knob..... I bought my last couple new 706's in '93 for about $60 if I can remember correctly.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

So how/why is it that the poster is asking for pre-orders at $250 if they are going to be $200?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I think he is passing on info he read.......it doesn't say he is taking preorders.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

It says taking orders now? I was just curious if he had a delivery date or something?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> I think he is passing on info he read.......it doesn't say he is taking preorders.



If so, where's he getting $250 from?


----------



## BCNGATOR (Dec 16, 2007)

So here is the story I got. I was down at the Miami Boat show in February and was talking with the Penn rep that was there. He was pushing their new line of reels and I said sure would be nice if you all made the 706 again. He said that they were cleaning out the old planning area and found parts and plans from the 706. The have the parts so they were going to produce a limited amount. The number he told me was around 2,000. Seems very low, but that Penn would not commit any reels to any distributors at this time. Story sounds funny, but that is what the rep told me. 

Just letting anyone interested to be cautious.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/889785/latest-news-the-brand-new-penn-704-705-reissue-will-retail-for

This thread is quoting them at $200.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmm, if they sell both the 704 and 706 at the same price, will anybody buy the 704? Also, will these have HT100 drags in them? I feel like that's one thing Penn could do to justify the price increase.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm quite surprised by the $200 price and think it's very justifiable price increase, considering that these reels will be made in the USA and the normal minimum price for a US produced reel is $250.

I consider Penn bringing these reels back as a favor to the comparatively small target audience of Gulf Coast fishermen and NE surfcasters.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

goheel said:


> Hmm, if they sell both the 704 and 706 at the same price, will anybody buy the 704? Also, will these have HT100 drags in them? I feel like that's one thing Penn could do to justify the price increase.


Not everyone can use a Manuel reel:no:


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

salt-life said:


> Not everyone can use a Manuel reel:no:


^^^^^^^^^ +1 Kind of hard if your missing your index finger!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

dehook said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ +1 Kind of hard if your missing your index finger!


Then how do you cast a reel with a bail?

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## takeitez (Mar 22, 2013)

Middle finger? Not speaking from experience.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Half of index finger gone, I hold the line with my nub, trip the bail with my left hand. Just have learned to overcome with my reels. It was fun trying to learn how to pull the trigger of my 7mm with half a finger. LOL


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*New Penn's*

I would be careful ordering these reels on-line. They will be limited and not every store will be able to get them. I am just saying be cautious. We will have them.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

outcast said:


> I would be careful ordering these reels on-line. They will be limited and not every store will be able to get them. I am just saying be cautious. We will have them.


What will your mark up be?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Penn Reels*

I have not been given the official pricing yet. I have heard from 199 to 299 not sure yet.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Mike. :thumbsup:


----------

